# NEDRA @ Sikeston Oct 4, 2015



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the write up Doug, We sure did have a good time. I would also like to thank Tommy Henderson for showing up and taking the time from his busy schedule, to show his support and organise it with our esteemed President John Metric.


----------



## adriftatsea (Oct 5, 2015)

Is this a sem-regular event for folks in the area? I'm a few hours away but would like to attend any future drag events ...


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

Where are you from?


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

dougingraham said:


> The event was scheduled for Oct 4 and then moved to Oct 3. On Saturday the track was having bracket races and they would fit us in as a group. Most of us showed up at 5 pm. Unfortunately, it drizzled and they canceled the races. Michel Bertrand had only one run earlier in the day. Several of us decided to come back in the morning as it was a test and tune day at the track and the weather looked to be cool but dry. Shortly after noon the sun came out and the temps climbed to the mid to upper 60's with a light wind down the strip. NEDRA was represented by Michel Bertrand with his Porsche 911 (The Triple), Glenn Brown with his Cobra, Me with my RX-7, and Jonathan Head with his Weego. If certified Jonathan in the Weego will set a record in its class simply because there was no record in that class ever set. Not too many production cars in the 96 volt category.
> 
> I only have numbers for myself and before I start I have to make excuses in the classic manner for my poor times. The batteries are old and cold. I was planning on having a special drag racing pack but I did not complete it in time to bring along. The low 50 overnight meant it was not until later in the afternoon that my times were approaching those from last year. I turned down the battery current limit to 600 amps to keep the Soliton from tripping on a low battery condition and never set it back to 1000. I made a total of 12 runs and I present the best time here:
> 
> ...


DOUG thanks for the update, I am sorry the bulk of the folks got rained out. It could have been a great event with 10+ EV's there, glad you guys go SOOO many runs in. That really shows the endurance of the EV for drag racing....


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

John Metric said:


> DOUG thanks for the update, I am sorry the bulk of the folks got rained out. It could have been a great event with 10+ EV's there, glad you guys go SOOO many runs in. That really shows the endurance of the EV for drag racing....


Hi John! I was really looking forward to seeing you this year and I am sorry you couldn't make it.

On a test and tune day at the track it is so easy to just drive back to the start and go again. I seldom had to wait more than a minute or two and often all I had to wait for was the track to clear. It took longer than that to drive back to the start.

I made 12 good runs that day (I have 13 tickets though). I started fully charged and after the first two runs I put it on the charger for a while but did not get it full. When I got home I put in 5.03 kwh (23 AH) which represented a little more than 11 runs down the track. I imagine you use quite a lot more than that in DC plasma. Based on the above I would expect to be able to do over 40 runs down a 1/8th mile track before having to recharge. It looks like it costs about a nickle per run of electricity. Very inexpensive.


----------

